# best 4 wheeler



## bacon6 (Feb 9, 2014)

ok i'm looking to get a new wheeler have had an arctic cat & really liked it but had to sell now it's time 4 a new (used) one, I know this is all a matter of opinions but that is what I am looking for   I had a 400 4x4 with 4 wheel independent suspension really liked that feature seemed better on my lower back    let me hear your opinions


----------



## chadf (Feb 9, 2014)

My grizzly 660 has your name all over it.
Pm me


----------



## old florida gator (Feb 9, 2014)

cannot beat a Honda  love mine


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a Honda Rincon-680 CC's  4 wheel drive, Automatic, Wench, etc..it is a Beast !  Very reliable-smooth ride-and have had it up to 60 MPH on a dirt road-it had a lot more left...but the threat of road rash made me back off !


----------



## MadMallard (Feb 9, 2014)

Honda


----------



## Mario7979 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have 2 Suzuki Eiger 400....2002 model....1 is automatic and 1 is 5 speed....they have been very good for scounting, hunting, pulling Deer out of the woods....all around riding....I keep them off the asvault because of wear and tear....they only cross asvault to get to the other property....automatic brand new and five speed had fifty miles on it....they will last my life time because the are not abused, but are ridden in the wood....they bothe Have low gear for heavy pulling....


----------



## Timberchicken (Feb 10, 2014)

old florida gator said:


> cannot beat a Honda  love mine



Hands down the best and most dependable. 350 rancher 4x4 is hard to beat. Bought a 2006 couple years ago for $2,400. It was in excellent shape.


----------



## jesnic (Feb 10, 2014)

Check this out


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have had several brands and the Hondas are the only thing ill have anymore.Toughest,most reliable out there in my opinion.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 12, 2014)

Can Am is without a doubt the best on the market right now!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 12, 2014)

660 grizzly or a honda rincon. It would be best to get one with fuel injection


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 12, 2014)

*Honda...*

Nuff said


----------



## oops1 (Feb 12, 2014)

jigman29 said:


> I have had several brands and the Hondas are the only thing ill have anymore.Toughest,most reliable out there in my opinion.



This.. Had most of em and will only buy Hondas from here on out.. Currently own three


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 12, 2014)

Honda or Kawasaki.  Both have good track records.


----------



## slick head hunter (Feb 12, 2014)

hands down honda


----------



## Buckhead (Feb 12, 2014)

*Yamaha and rant*

I like Yamaha, especially the older models.  Maybe not the fastest, but generally bigger frames and utility racks than other makes.  Also made in Newnan, Georgia.

Has anyone noticed how ATVs have evolved over the last few years?  My observations:

1. ATVs seem to be getting smaller and smaller.  Frame size didn't use to vary so much with engine displacement.  Now days, a 250 or 300cc is for women or kids.  Much smaller than 250s used to be.  My 2001 Bear Tracker's frame is as large as most of the newer 400 class ATVs.

2. New models have smaller seats designed for one rider only.  My older Yamaha seat is much longer than current models.  Enough room for me and my teenage son.  I am 6'3", 200#.  My rear rack is big enough to strap a deer on.  Try that on some of the new ATVs.

3. Most of the newer ATVs don't have a back up recoil starter.  I leave my ATV at camp and have found it with a dead battery more than once. That pull start is nice to have.

4. The newer ATVs are like cars when it comes to complexity of design, electronics,  etc... On my old Yamaha, simple to work on.  No fuel injection, a carburetor that can be easily adjusted and rebuilt.    Not a whole lot to go wrong. It is also air cooled, no radiator to worry about.  Of course the new ones have more speed and power and features, but not needed for deer hunting.  New ones also seem louder to me.

5. Cost. You can almost buy a car for what some of the new ATV/UTVs are going for.  Seems like there is normally a pretty good bump in price from one year to the next.

I am sure I have left out a thing or two.  In my book, newer isn't always better.


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 12, 2014)

Honda...and before you buy used call Chattanooga Power Sports. I bought a new Rancher 5 speed 4x4 420 fuel injected out the door for around $4500.00


----------



## ClintW (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a kingquad 450 4x4 and love it. Can Am is the best probably IMO, but the most expensive as well. Get a honda if your on a budget and want one that will run forever. If I were to buy a car,generator,boat motor or 4 wheeler tomorrow I would probably buy a honda!


----------



## thumper523 (Feb 13, 2014)

I had to sell my four wheeler because of my back. Have you looked at the side x sides? I got a Kawasaki Mule and it is great. Like Ihunt said, go to Chattanooga, no sales tax.


----------



## DOUBLEDROPTINE (Feb 13, 2014)

honda 500


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 15, 2014)

90's model honda 300 is the toughest trouble free atv ever built.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Apr 23, 2014)

Honda, especially when you are looking at used ATVs. If you want IRS, either the rancher 420 irs, or the honda Rincon 680 would be the ticket!


----------



## devin25gun (Apr 24, 2014)

Honda foremans or ranchers 1998-2004
Suzuki vinson 2004-2006
Suzuki King quad 700 any
Kawasaki 650 prarie  
Grizzly 700
no polaris unless your a good mechanic  These are all dependable within reason just keep them stock or one step up on tires like 26  These are the one I work less on other than a bearing or ball joint or oil changes.. oh and honda brakes(drums)


----------



## goshenmountainman (Apr 25, 2014)

Buy a yamaha rhino and you will never want another four wheeler, especially if you have back problems. I have a 425 polaris four wheel drive that is never ridden any more because I bought a rhino after I rode a friends rhino. I have a bad back and have had three major surgeries.


----------

